# Unboxing photos of "brand-new" Apple IIc!



## symphonix (Feb 4, 2008)

Dansays on Flickr has posted this great set of photos detailing the unboxing of an unopened, never-been-used Apple IIc computer. I came across this and thought I'd share it with you all. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dansays/sets/72157603835099525/



> It's never been opened. Ever. It hasn't seen the light of day since before it was shipped on May 5th, 1988.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 4, 2008)

I remember seeing this on another forum when it was being sold on eBay about a month or so ago.  The thing was going for about $2K I believe. Considering what was included, I would have even paid that amount for it.  I loved my //c back in the day and I wish I still had it.  Sadly, the logic board and power supply went south.....of course, had I known that I could just hold onto it and get parts later on I would have done just that, but I wasn't into collecting old Apple computers back then.  Ahh, the blissful ignorance of youth... 

Of course, me being the vintage collector that I am (at least in my head ), I don't know that I would have actually opened it up at all.  Now it's going to be prone to yellowing after some years.  God willing the new owner will take extra special care of it (although seeing that one picture with the cup of water next to the //c makes me wonder whether that will be the case ).


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 9, 2008)

I remember one of my early games on that machine ... LODE RUNNER!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 10, 2008)

CaribbeanOS-X said:


> I remember one of my early games on that machine ... LODE RUNNER!



Aahhhh, yes....good ol' Lode Runner.  I always wanted that game.  I remember constantly playing Space Quarks which came with the system.

Oh, and my other favorite...Lemonade Stand!


----------



## icemanjc (Feb 10, 2008)

I was like 5 when I played on it, by then it was older, but I just remember playing some school bus game.


----------



## Qion (Feb 11, 2008)

I really appreciate that he bought that //c; did you see his letter to Steve? Brilliant.


----------



## bbloke (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/1067.html


----------



## Qion (Feb 12, 2008)

bbloke said:


> http://www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/1067.html



Right on.


----------



## powermac (Feb 13, 2008)

Brings back some fond memories.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 17, 2008)

That's really nice to come across an Apple computer that old and has never been unboxed until recently.  Interesting to note though is that the iPod Touch is probably more powerful and versatile than the Apple II platform.


----------



## Qion (Feb 17, 2008)

chemistry_geek said:


> That's really nice to come across an Apple computer that old and has never been unboxed until recently.  Interesting to note though is that the iPod Touch is probably more powerful and versatile than the Apple II platform.



A touchscreen multimedia device running OS X? No way!  I'd bet my wristwatch would give the old Mac a run for its money.


----------



## mrmille (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice one!
I still got one Mac 512 and one Mac Plus in mint condition at home


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 20, 2008)

mrmille said:


> Nice one!
> I still got one Mac 512 and one Mac Plus in mint condition at home



You could always try and get it working on the internet.  My Quadra is doing just that.


----------



## fryke (Feb 20, 2008)

Do those old Macs' websites have to look like they were designed "back then"?  (I'm kidding. No offense meant...)


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 20, 2008)

fryke said:


> Do those old Macs' websites have to look like they were designed "back then"?  (I'm kidding. No offense meant...)



Well, understand that they are 15+ year-old computers so the less they have to process the better, especially with the more hits that they get.  If you wanted to, you could run Debian GNU/Linux or NetBSD on them along with Apache, PHP, a SQL database, and whatever else you need to run a "web 2.0" site, but I doubt that those ancient processor would be able to handle the load.  I haven't ruled it out as a weekend project, though.. 

As for my page, I'm not a web developer/designer.  I learned what I have through W3Schools and some other pages online and use KompoZer to create and edit the page.  I also wanted it to be simple and not too flashy.  I'm quite happy with it.  I used the frames mainly because I wanted to keep the title and menu static from the rest of the content.  And the "blog" isn't even a blog in its truest sense.  I just manually update it as I post...not that I haven't looked for a true blog solution, believe me (there's nothing available for MacHTTP anyways).  Maybe once I give the NetBSD/Debian solution a run over a weekend that might be a possibility. 

But just to one-up all those Macs, the guy who created the server directory (aptly nicknamed "Luddite" ) actually has a web server running on an Apple IIe.  It's down at the moment, but it's quite a novelty to see when it's up and running.  He's using Contiki Web Server for the Apple IIe.  I've even seen a C-64 used as a web server.


----------

